
Google’s Top Ten Products (More Or Less)  - prakash
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/31/googles-top-ten-products-more-or-less/
======
vaksel
Close to 5 million bots using up your server's resources....wonder how much
$$$ that translates into

~~~
prakash
What would be more interesting is if Goog can monetize those bots via adwords
or as a bot-mitigating service.

